# Fort Pickens Pier



## genehuk (Sep 29, 2013)

Has anyone have any success from Ft. Pickens pier last few days? Any sheepshead?
I am thinking about driving down this weekend. 
Any input is greatly appreciated.


----------



## AdrenB (Jun 20, 2017)

Just saw on FB that sheeps are thick at pickens.. no pictures to prove it though


----------



## GallantReflex (Mar 22, 2008)

They are always thick when you're at work


----------



## AdrenB (Jun 20, 2017)

GallantReflex said:


> They are always thick when you're at work


True story!


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Feb and march it will be shoulder to shoulder 3 people deep and crazy.


----------



## AdrenB (Jun 20, 2017)

FB photos confirmed it, lots caught yesterday...


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

And so it begins!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## genehuk (Sep 29, 2013)

AdrenB said:


> FB photos confirmed it, lots caught yesterday...


What is "FB photo"? How can I see it? 
Thanks.


----------



## Scouticus (Jul 23, 2015)

saw 9 caught yesterday and 13 Wednesday. seemed like there were 4 rods out for every person there, don't be that guy.


----------



## AdrenB (Jun 20, 2017)

genehuk said:


> What is "FB photo"? How can I see it?
> Thanks.


Facebook photos, I think they were on the Pensacola Fishing Fanatics page.


----------

